# What's the best edge for an atv blade?



## guy48065

I have a 56" state blade on my Polaris Rzr and I want to install a different edge & get rid of the shoes. What works best on a light ATV-sized blade--rubber, poly, conveyor belting? How thick?


----------



## g.moore

I'm running a 60" Arctic Cat blade on my 650 H1 and after wearing out a wear bar in 1 winter bought a 6' for a Meyer from NAPA for like $65. Cut it down and redrilled, been through 1 winter and it looks brand new. I also don't run the shoes.


----------



## ALC-GregH

I'm curious why you'd need the skids on a atv plow. It seems they would dig into what ever your plowing. I guess if your pushing dirt, it will help from gouging the area your leveling out.


----------



## g.moore

When the roads are dirt and you get an early or late season storm the roads are soft so you end up plowing 8" of snow and 4" of road.


----------



## skywagon

guy48065;669773 said:


> I have a 56" state blade on my Polaris Rzr and I want to install a different edge & get rid of the shoes. What works best on a light ATV-sized blade--rubber, poly, conveyor belting? How thick?


I have run this blade edge on all my plows for 5 seasons without shoes and no wear at all. a lot of highway depts use these and swear by them. You can get 1" thick 1.5, 2- or 2.5. I use the 2 in.

http://www.rubbercal.com/Poly_Blades.html


----------



## guy48065

You use a 2" thick scraper on an ATV blade? I was thinking 1/2" at most...How well does your blade roll snow with such a thick step on the bottom?

Am I thinking about this wrong? The scraper goes in front of the blade, not behind it, right?


----------



## skywagon

guy48065;670278 said:


> You use a 2" thick scraper on an ATV blade? I was thinking 1/2" at most...How well does your blade roll snow with such a thick step on the bottom?
> 
> Am I thinking about this wrong? The scraper goes in front of the blade, not behind it, right?


Rolls snow real fine, no complaints, no shoes either.

http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii60/skywagon12/IMG_0687.jpg

http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii60/skywagon12/myplowGary-2.jpg


----------



## PinkyRingz

the scraper (technically a cutting edge) mounts to the front of the blade. Bulldozers, loaders, and all plows are made the same way. Usually the cutting edges are around 1/2" thick depending on application. The measurements mentioned by skywagon are the height of the cutting edgers. 1", 2", 2.5" is the height of the cutting edge. Example, a 5/8" x 2.5" x 6' cutting edge means 5/8" (Thickness) x 2.5" (height) x 6' (length). Hope that helps! Having a slightly oversize cutting edge over factory means you can go longer between cutting edge replacements. Good luck!


----------



## skywagon

PinkyRingz;674577 said:


> the scraper (technically a cutting edge) mounts to the front of the blade. Bulldozers, loaders, and all plows are made the same way. Usually the cutting edges are around 1/2" thick depending on application. The measurements mentioned by skywagon are the height of the cutting edgers. 1", 2", 2.5" is the height of the cutting edge. Example, a 5/8" x 2.5" x 6' cutting edge means 5/8" (Thickness) x 2.5" (height) x 6' (length). Hope that helps! Having a slightly oversize cutting edge over factory means you can go longer between cutting edge replacements. Good luck!


Good post! This made me curious as I thought I had purchased the 2 in thick poly bar, I just went and measured them and the measuements from the tape are, 1 1/4 in thick, 6 inches wide(height), 60 inches long. Again after 5 seasons on one of these plows shows no wear at all. these plows did not come with these poly bars they came with thin steal replacable bars, my main reason for the poly is to not tear up asphault. Sorry for any misinformation.
ussmileyflagussmileyflagussmileyflag


----------



## Joesno

Not stock blades. Thats all i got to say.
I make mine out of steel from Lowe's. Looks great and lasts allot longer.
Never tried the poly blades but if someone gave me one id try it.


----------



## Bozeman

I tried poly blades and didn't have good luck with them. They were lighter weight and if there were footprints on the sidewalks that had any ice on them they would just jump up over the top of them and not scrape. This is just my experience with them. They worked fine on fresh untracked snow.


----------

